# Trailer Leveling With The Stabilizer Jacks?



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I guess it's time to open a major can o worms here.







I really want to get things simpler when setting up my trailer. i have a 2012 298RE anniversary edition.
What I want to try is to install 2 more stabilizer jacks in front of the axles to use for side to side leveling. They are cheap, can be used in an emergency (Flat tire) and I can operate them with my hand crank or 19.2 drill motor. I hate havin the Big lego blocks squirting out from under the tire,and all the back and forth trying to level the beast.
This would also help eliminate the spring compression messing up the level after running out my slide outs.My left slide is 2x the size of my right one plus the closet slide on the left as well. This will give me 6 solid support points on my trailer frame.
This along with my "Steadyfast Stabilizers should give me a rock steady trailer rivaling a frame house.
A word about the steadyfast system... I researched the other guys and found I liked their system better. My reason,? fewer braces to mess with. attachment to the main frame rails and jack feet only. Only have to tighten 3 BIG wing nuts. The kit was complete and cheaper than the other guys and the support was fantastic.
When my trailer is set up, it is rock steady. Windy out side? gotta go out and find out. First bad weather I was in with my trailer before adding these convinced me to give them a try.
No matter what brand you decide on, They do work.
one other note.... I have seen from time to time advice not to use the stabilizers as levelers. Any real reason Why? Yes I have a long frame, and the new jacks will be installed in the zone that supports the trailer anyway.
This site has a lot of way more experienced people on it than me.
Am I making a mistake?








Really appreciate the replies.
BBuchorn


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The manufacturers of stabilizer jacks recommend they not be used for leveling because they are not designed for that. Adding a couple more stabilizer jacks may improve the stability of your trailer, but be careful not to take too much weight off the axles. The tires are what keeps the trailer from rolling down hill. As far as making leveling back and forth easier, if you haven't already, install a power tongue jack.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Like double d said, the stabilizer jacks are meant to stabilize...not level. Though I have known people who have installed extra jacks near the axles to make the trailer less prone to shaking and rocking, but those are snugged up after the trailer has been leveled. IMHO the trailer would be much more secure if the majority of the weight is still sitting on the axles and hitch jack, and not on stabilizer jacks.

Gilligan


----------

